# Internal removalists within Dubai area



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi all ... 

Quite simply put, I have tried to source a good, reliable, internal removalist for Dubai that will come in and pack the entire contents of our villa, remove, deliver then unpack the same at the other end.

I have major shoulder problems and am waiting for an op shortly so can't get directly involved this time as I traditionally would.

Any recommendations from your own personal experience would be gratefully accepted.

And before anyone decides to tap dance all over me, yes I have done a thorough search of past threads for the same. All or at least the vast majority from what I have found are talking about shipments to and from the UAE and not internal ....

Thanks ... :confused2: ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Use TMS Total Moving Dubai

We used then last year and they were superb. No need to do any more than point where things should go in the new place. Quite a few friends have used them too and were happy.
-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Will text you number, as I used this bunch three times now and they on time, cheap and efficient. Stew also just used them too and he had no issues


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Will text you number, as I used this bunch three times now and they on time, cheap and efficient. Stew also just used them too and he had no issues


Only thing was they lost my lampshade out on the road somewhere, apart from that :clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> Only thing was they lost my lampshade out on the road somewhere, apart from that :clap2:


How on earth did that happen? :confused2: Surely it wasn't a bunch of guys with an open truck?

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> How on earth did that happen? :confused2: Surely it wasn't a bunch of guys with an open truck?
> 
> -


Well it had sides, put it that way.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> Well it had sides, put it that way.


I doubt they had any insurance for your goods either...

Fatenhappy - use a legit firm if you want some safeguards.
-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I doubt they had any insurance for your goods either...
> 
> Fatenhappy - use a legit firm if you want some safeguards.
> -


Recommended by SBP
That explains the lot in three letters


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I doubt they had any insurance for your goods either...
> 
> Fatenhappy - use a legit firm if you want some safeguards.
> -


Absolutely and exactly what we are after Elphy ... we have quality furniture and have further extended the same whilst here in the UAE so tremble at the thought of "dodgy brothers" fronting up to remove the same.

Would much rather pay extra to dot the "I's" and cross the "T's" to make sure all is as it should be ... :eyebrows:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Use TMS Total Moving Dubai
> 
> We used then last year and they were superb. No need to do any more than point where things should go in the new place. Quite a few friends have used them too and were happy.
> -


Absolutely have to agree Elphy .... went with TMS as you suggested and they were superb .... 

Paid the extra cash and everything was exactly as it was before the move, in perfect condition. What's the old saying .... "you only get what you pay for" so no regrets at all, especially with some of the ridiculous quotes we got from a few of the _cowboys _...

Pre-pack and move with an army of guys ...... what wasn't finished that day was backed up the following day. All in all they quoted for just over 3 x 3 1/2 ton truck loads when in fact they used closer to 4 1/2 truck loads (.... the extra at no extra cost) ... got to be happy with that !

They just could not do enough for us.... absolutely amazing !!

_(As an aside Elphy .... the insurance cost more than the move, but well worth it)_

Thanks again Elphy .... superb ... well done ! ..... :clap2::clap2::clap2: ....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

And to anyone looking to move in the future as well - I used TMS as well when I moved, and couldn't have been happier


----------



## lid (Nov 15, 2010)

Anyone have suggestions for the Abu Dhabi area? I'm just looking to move a couple pieces of old furniture within the city, nothing fancy. Thanks!


----------

